# Does FreeBSD support TP-Link WN722N V2 (EU) usb dongle?



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

I just bought it. Time to test


----------



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

OK. Both FreeBSD and Linux identify the device as `Realtek 802.11n NIC`. It works out of the box on MX Linux 18.3. I'm surprised as on MX Linux 16 (Live USB session) it was not detected. Manually install the driver from source failed either, as it didn't compile. I didn't do anything on the FreeBSD side other than post here. Please guide me what to do.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

This is the output of `dmesg | grep usb` on MX Linux 18.3. Notice the Realtek device. It's a mess but I don't know where each usb description start or stop so I post the whole here. Sorry 


```
$ dmesg | grep usb
[    1.109845] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    1.109850] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    1.109868] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    1.120083] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 4.19
[    1.120084] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    1.120085] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller
[    1.120086] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.19.0-5-amd64 xhci-hcd
[    1.120087] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0
[    1.127181] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003, bcdDevice= 4.19
[    1.127182] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    1.127183] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller
[    1.127184] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.19.0-5-amd64 xhci-hcd
[    1.127185] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0
[    1.137970] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 4.19
[    1.137971] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    1.137972] usb usb3: Product: EHCI Host Controller
[    1.137973] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.19.0-5-amd64 ehci_hcd
[    1.137974] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0
[    1.148957] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002, bcdDevice= 4.19
[    1.148959] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    1.148960] usb usb4: Product: EHCI Host Controller
[    1.148960] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.19.0-5-amd64 ehci_hcd
[    1.148961] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0
[    1.429914] usb 1-7: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
[    1.436914] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci
[    1.452932] usb 4-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci
[    1.556275] usb 1-7: New USB device found, idVendor=2357, idProduct=010c, bcdDevice= 0.00
[    1.556277] usb 1-7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
[    1.556278] usb 1-7: Product: 802.11n NIC
[    1.556278] usb 1-7: Manufacturer: Realtek
[    1.556279] usb 1-7: SerialNumber: 00E04C0001
[    1.565331] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8008, bcdDevice= 0.05
[    1.565333] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
[    1.581334] usb 4-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=8000, bcdDevice= 0.05
[    1.581336] usb 4-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
[    1.670934] usb 1-9: new full-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd
[    1.798407] usb 1-9: New USB device found, idVendor=0c45, idProduct=6521, bcdDevice= 1.07
[    1.798409] usb 1-9: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[    1.798411] usb 1-9: Product: USB DEVICE
[    1.798412] usb 1-9: Manufacturer: SONiX
[    1.803905] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[    1.803906] usbhid: USB HID core driver
[    1.804531] input: SONiX USB DEVICE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.0/0003:0C45:6521.0001/input/input3
[    1.856070] hid-generic 0003:0C45:6521.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [SONiX USB DEVICE] on usb-0000:00:14.0-9/input0
[    1.856512] input: SONiX USB DEVICE Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.1/0003:0C45:6521.0002/input/input4
[    1.907949] input: SONiX USB DEVICE Wireless Radio Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.1/0003:0C45:6521.0002/input/input5
[    1.907979] input: SONiX USB DEVICE Consumer Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.1/0003:0C45:6521.0002/input/input6
[    1.907994] input: SONiX USB DEVICE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-9/1-9:1.1/0003:0C45:6521.0002/input/input7
[    1.908167] hid-generic 0003:0C45:6521.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [SONiX USB DEVICE] on usb-0000:00:14.0-9/input1
[    1.913898] usb 1-10: new low-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd
[    2.043390] usb 1-10: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c077, bcdDevice=72.00
[    2.043392] usb 1-10: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
[    2.043393] usb 1-10: Product: USB Optical Mouse
[    2.043393] usb 1-10: Manufacturer: Logitech
[    2.045539] input: Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-10/1-10:1.0/0003:046D:C077.0003/input/input8
[    2.045688] hid-generic 0003:046D:C077.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-10/input0
[    3.997483] usbcore: registered new interface driver r8188eu
[  237.013611] usb 1-7: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
[  249.606351] usb 1-7: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
[  300.584859] usb 1-7: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
[  300.983830] usb 1-7: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
[  301.224869] usb 1-7: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd
```


----------



## badbrain (Aug 4, 2019)

This is the result of `lsusb` on MX Linux 18.3. It seemed the device whose Manufacture was blank is my usb dongle.


```
$ lsusb
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp.
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:6521 Microdia
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2357:010c 
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c077 Logitech, Inc. M105 Optical Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```


----------



## rpowell47 (Aug 4, 2019)

Check - FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE Hardware notes.


----------



## rpowell47 (Aug 4, 2019)

3. Supported Devices


----------



## tingo (Aug 4, 2019)

looks like it doesn't have the best support in Linux either


			https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN722N_v2
		

v3 - does this imply that it doesn't have a Linux driver?


			https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN722N_v3
		

as for FreeBSD, the following drivers exists:  rsu(4), rtwn(4), urtw(4), urtwn(4).  Found via `apropos realtek`.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 5, 2019)

tingo said:


> looks like it doesn't have the best support in Linux either
> 
> 
> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN722N_v2
> ...


I'm using V2 and I'm sure it is supported out of the box on MX Linux 18.3 

```
$ uname -a
Linux mx 4.19.0-5-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.19.37-2~mx17+1 (2019-05-15) x86_64 GNU/Linux
```


----------



## badbrain (Aug 5, 2019)

Please show me in details what I've to do. I will test and report back to you. I hate these manpages


----------



## badbrain (Aug 21, 2019)

It should be supported with the urtwn driver.


----------

